# Restaurant food going to meh.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why eat out, when grocery store food tastes better?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Cooking is hard 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Cooking is hard 😂
> View attachment 645142


Is that why it tastes so good?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Why eat out, when grocery store food tastes better?


I've noticed the same thing. Restaurant food doesn't taste as good as it used to pre Covid.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> I've noticed the same thing. Restaurant food doesn't taste as good as it used to pre Covid.


I first noticed this about a year ago. Rubio's salsa tasted like it had been sitting in the fridge for weeks.

Ewww...


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Is that why it tastes so good?


If people didn’t eat at restaurants I couldn’t afford to cook at home.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

It's the prevalence of GMO ingredients.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Why eat out, when grocery store food tastes better?


nothing is worst than paying for food and it not tasting good


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Chain restaurants all use trash frozen franken-food delivered by a Sysco truck. You might as well get a Stouffer's entree and microwave it yourself. Real restaurants that make good food from scratch are all too expensive for me these days since I can barely pay the rent in this Bidenflationary-era.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Chain restaurants all use trash frozen franken-food delivered by a Sysco truck. You might as well get a Stouffer's entree and microwave it yourself. Real restaurants that make good food from scratch are all too expensive for me these days since I can barely pay the rent in this Bidenflationary-era.


Chili's applebees, tgif fridays all use frozen food and throw it in the microwave... They use the cheapest shit and dont get me started on landrys or even Red Lobster gross


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Real restaurants that make good food from scratch are all too expensive for me these days since I can barely pay the rent in this Bidenflationary-era.


Which reminds me...

I saw Joe at the gas station the other day:


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I think Chipolte & Panera are two of the biggest rip offs. Chipolte gives you 3 cups of rice, a tablespoon of gristle meat a bunch of lettuce with watered down sour cream and cheese, charges $10. Panera serves a bunch of bread, a couple of paper thin slices of Land o Frost lunch meat with no cheese and charges $12 and on top of that expects a tip.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I think Chipolte & Panera are two of the biggest rip offs. Chipolte gives you 3 cups of rice, a tablespoon of gristle meat a bunch of lettuce with watered down sour cream and cheese, charges $10. Panera serves a bunch of bread, a couple of paper thin slices of Land o Frost lunch meat with no cheese and charges $12 and on top of that expects a tip.


It didn't used to be like that. Panera used to give you a giant fresh baked roll with a pound of meat for under $10. That was before they went public and ruined the food.

Chipotle has always been like .50 cents of food for $8. It's mostly canned ingredients and costs nothing to make with cheap fillers like beans and rice.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It didn't used to be like that. Panera used to give you a giant fresh baked roll with a pound of meat for under $10. That was before they went public and ruined the food.
> 
> Chipotle has always been like .50 cents of food for $8. It's mostly canned ingredients and costs nothing to make with cheap fillers like beans and rice.


I don't know when Panera went public but I do remember eating there all the time in the very early 2000's and yes it was much, much better. I worked in a large office building and we all would go there one or two times a week. I noticed a huge decline a few years ago and stopped going there. I did try to give them a second chance a few weeks ago I was picking up a delivery , I ordered a bagel with cream cheese for $3.84 , I received what I would equate to a generic store brand bagel and they gave me a tiny serving container of factory cream cheese (the kind hotels have at continental breakfast except a cheapo version) I had to apply myself. On top of that I thought it was hilarious their POS terminal prompts for a tip. Never again.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I don't know when Panera went public but I do remember eating there all the time in the very early 2000's and yes it was much, much better. I worked in a large office building and we all would go there one or two times a week. I noticed a huge decline a few years ago and stopped going there. I did try to give them a second chance a few weeks ago I was picking up a delivery , I ordered a bagel with cream cheese for $3.84 , I received what I would equate to a generic store brand bagel and they gave me a tiny serving container of factory cream cheese (the kind hotels have at continental breakfast except a cheapo version) I had to apply myself. On top of that I thought it was hilarious their POS terminal prompts for a tip. Never again.


I just can't even believe people still go there. High prices, bad food, and long waits.

And the catering orders! Who would spend $200 on this crap? You could call up any deli and get $200 of "panera" food for about $50 in a tray sized sandwich platter.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just can't even believe people still go there. High prices, bad food, and long waits.
> 
> And the catering orders! Who would spend $200 on this crap? You could call up any deli and get $200 of "panera" food for about $50 in a tray sized sandwich platter.


I don't get it either. Another thing I find hilarious is there's a small deli sub shop that I eat at & and pick up from. There's TWO girls that work the counter, they are slammed non stop with orders. There's always minimal wait, the food is 1000 times better, prices way better and they manually slice all the meats/cheeses. Meanwhile at Panera there's 10-15 workers who basically open packages and assemble a sandwich , managers wandering around, a line of customers, crappy over-priced food and a dirty dining room.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> Chain restaurants all use trash frozen franken-food delivered by a Sysco truck. You might as well get a Stouffer's entree and microwave it yourself. Real restaurants that make good food from scratch are all too expensive for me these days since I can barely pay the rent in this Bidenflationary-era.


I sometimes eat at chain restaurants because of the easy accessibility but I've noticed this at the family owned restaurants as well.

We did go out to Lucilles the other night, the ribs and tritip were delicious, the corn on the cob not so much.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> I sometimes eat at chain restaurants because of the easy accessibility but I've noticed this at the family owned restaurants as well.
> 
> We did go out to Lucilles the other night, the ribs and tritip were delicious, the corn on the cob not so much.


It's hit or miss.

I can say you have better odds with orders with fewer ingredients. Del Taco's cheddar quesadilla, or a cheese pizza from LC seem to still be ok. Those are hard to get wrong.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> I think Chipolte & Panera are two of the biggest rip offs. Chipolte gives you 3 cups of rice, a tablespoon of gristle meat a bunch of lettuce with watered down sour cream and cheese, charges $10. Panera serves a bunch of bread, a couple of paper thin slices of Land o Frost lunch meat with no cheese and charges $12 and on top of that expects a tip.


Panera is 100% overrated and over priced. Complete utter garbage and I'm not even full after for $10+

Chipotle is definitely reasonable. It's actually no more than $8 for a chicken bowl every time I go and it's usually satisfying (maybe thats because of the 3 cups of rice). But you have to look at your other options. You mentioned Chipotle and Panera, sounds like you want healthy options and already ruled out Wendys and Mickey Gyros down the street. So for the price and food quality, Chipotle is considered a high tier fast food in my book


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's hit or miss.
> 
> I can say you have better odds with orders with fewer ingredients. Del Taco's cheddar quesadilla, or a cheese pizza from LC seem to still be ok. Those are hard to get wrong.


del tacos burritos are pretty decent for fast food burrito's. But places like Chipotle the just pour the ingrediants together


----------

